# ECA isn't stopping my hunger...



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm looking into some form of surpressant for my appetite. When I first started ECA all those years back it smashed my appetite to bits (although not as much as the old Dexaprine did!) but now I'm not finding it curbing my hunger.

In terms of appetite surpressants I can use alongside ECA, what is out there folks?

Hope everyone is good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's your dose


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Apparently:

EPH HCI30mg

Caffeine200mg

Asprin25mg

Narnigin100mg

2 upon waking and 1 in the afternoon...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Eca did nothing to suppress my appetite. You could try sibutramine. Never tried it myself but it's supposed to be good if you can get your hands on it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i cant eat for hours after just a small dose of ECA


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Eca did nothing to suppress my appetite. You could try sibutramine. Never tried it myself but it's supposed to be good if you can get your hands on it


I cannot find it anywhere to be honest.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've read on here that's it's a strong appetite suppressant, as I said I've never tried it myself.

Just stop eating as much!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ConstantCut said:


> Apparently:
> 
> EPH HCI30mg
> 
> ...


Is that proper Eph? I know there's a lot of the weaker stuff around

I use chesteze to make sure it's pharma grade


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds like non eph to me


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

It's that D30+ stuff?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ConstantCut said:


> It's that D30+ stuff?


Use Chesteze.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Use Chesteze.


It's a pain to keep buying packs in small numbers from the chemist, and would I not have to use lots of chesteze to get the same amount of eph as an "all in one" capsule?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ConstantCut said:


> It's a pain to keep buying packs in small numbers from the chemist, and would I not have to use lots of chesteze to get the same amount of eph as an "all in one" capsule?


Most all in one capsules are underdosed anyway, or not the real stuff.

You can buy them in bulk from Amazon or eBay from online chemist companies.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ConstantCut said:


> It's a pain to keep buying packs in small numbers from the chemist, and would I not have to use lots of chesteze to get the same amount of eph as an "all in one" capsule?


Other way round buddy - thats why chest eez is pharmacy supply rather than otc.

There is a flyer going round the pharmacies warning them about secondary use for chest eez but thats more concerned with the production of meth. Lol


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

You said u were once 50 per body fat I'm 25 to 30 , try phentermine or qysmiia instead.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

ConstantCut said:


> It's a pain to keep buying packs in small numbers from the chemist, and would I not have to use lots of chesteze to get the same amount of eph as an "all in one" capsule?


got 4 packets the other day

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Do-Do-Chesteze-Chest-Eze-9-Tablets-/331201419153?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item4d1d249791


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Cheers guys.

I'm done with ready made, questionable content ECA stacks. I've just ordered 8 boxes of Chesteze (although I am not sure if 8 will arrive, they may send me one and refund the money) and a 200 capsule tub of 200mg Caffeine from My Protein. Just the Baby Aspirin to find now!

Is one dose:

2 x chesteze (32mg in total)

1 x 200mg caffeine

1 x baby aspirin?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

ConstantCut said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> I'm done with ready made, questionable content ECA stacks. I've just ordered 8 boxes of Chesteze (although I am not sure if 8 will arrive, they may send me one and refund the money) and a 200 capsule tub of 200mg Caffeine from My Protein. Just the Baby Aspirin to find now!
> 
> ...


you only need 1 chest eze as its pharma and the correct dose would be the 16mg. i personally take a smaller dose of caffine and a very strong coffee along side it, i find the coffee taste and heat wakes me up quicker and has the same longer term effects.

but as for suppressing, its doesn't have a giant effect on some people, it will give you energy and focus and then you will not feel the need to eat as you are active and focused (at least that's how the effect comes across for me), but if you are actively looking for the effect of feeling full or not wanting to eat you will likely still feel hungry as normal. sort of like a pain killer, if you focus on its effects you wont feel them. its mild in comparison to things like power stack which will suppress you very noticeably


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

ConstantCut said:


> It's that D30+ stuff?


*D30+ is NOT ephedrine pal its dymetadrine*. More supplement industry bullsh1t basicially. Anything being passed off as eph nowadays is really dymetadrine.

The FDA clamped down hard on eph due to the meth epidemic hence *real ephedrine* is like a unicorns horn nowadays in terms of availability....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> *D30+ is NOT ephedrine pal its dymetadrine*. More supplement industry bullsh1t basicially. Anything being passed off as eph nowadays is really dymetadrine.
> 
> The FDA clamped down hard on eph due to the meth epidemic hence *real ephedrine* is like a unicorns horn nowadays in terms of availability....


Or avaliable over the counter from most pharmacies


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ConstantCut said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> I'm done with ready made, questionable content ECA stacks. I've just ordered 8 boxes of Chesteze (although I am not sure if 8 will arrive, they may send me one and refund the money) and a 200 capsule tub of 200mg Caffeine from My Protein. Just the Baby Aspirin to find now!
> 
> ...


Tesco for aspirin


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Good info on here  Appreciated as always guys.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

saxondale said:


> Or avaliable over the counter from most pharmacies


Yeah mixed with *anhydrous theophylline* so for 18.31mg ephedrine hydrochloride your also swallowing 100mg theophylline -crap thats actually toxic at that dose. Whatever floats your boat I suppose..... 










sICKc


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

What about bronchaid? Thoughts on that? I've been completely natural in everything from weight loss to bulking, but I'm more than willing to change that up!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Yeah mixed with *anhydrous theophylline* so for 18.31mg ephedrine hydrochloride your also swallowing 100mg theophylline -crap thats actually toxic at that dose. Whatever floats your boat I suppose.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one said its pure eph.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

ConstantCut said:


> I'm looking into some form of surpressant for my appetite. When I first started ECA all those years back it smashed my appetite to bits (although not as much as the old Dexaprine did!) but now I'm not finding it curbing my hunger.
> 
> In terms of appetite surpressants I can use alongside ECA, what is out there folks?
> 
> Hope everyone is good


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/270387-effects-steroids-appetite.html


----------

